
Fit Your Tech Skills to the Right Career Path with This Tool - JayKarimi
http://jobmego.com/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=Post&utm_campaign=20160827
======
bballer
Tried it out, after I hit finish it just said "job megoing..." over and over
and never spit out a result.

